# Help needed URGENT PLS crayfish moulting and head shell is stuck



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all we have rehomed a large blue crayfish (approx 2 years) and 8 inches long and today she decided to moult ( were told that she hasnt for ages) and so far everything else has come off nicely and no probs but the top part of her head shell? is not and Im woindering is there anything I can do to help her shed the last piece?? 

She is moving nicely, lights are off (she seems upset when the lights are on so they are staying off for now) And she seems to be trying to use her legs to get the last bit of shell off but it looks stuck.....She started shedding at least 3 hours ago and i know from research it shouldnt take that long.....She also seems to be 'tugging' at her antennae as though to try and pull it off??? Her eye caps are empty so she has retracted her eyes out of the way so its just a piece of shell that dosent seem to wanna come off...

She is very active still but I really dont want anything to happen to her if there is anything I can do to prevent this please let me know.....

Thanks
Debi


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

never heard of these being kept as pets,i think id be tempted to eat it in a sandwich with advacado and pesto with rocket salad,mmmmmmmmmmmmm,no sorry cant help...or maybe i could.....


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> never heard of these being kept as pets,i think id be tempted to eat it in a sandwich with advacado and pesto with rocket salad,mmmmmmmmmmmmm,no sorry cant help


Shocking!!!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Shocking!!!!!


very tasty:thumbup1:


----------

